# Let's see those Crowntails!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I have always liked crowntails, but lately I have been falling in love more and more with them! I would love to see everyone crowntails!!! 

Here are mine


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lush! I've seen some gorgeous CTs on AB. Didn't know I could use it in the UK! If I ever have enough money spare I will be making an aquabid purchase!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm going to have to show them mirrors to get a good spread, but here are the best pics I have...I have three crowntails, the unpictured one is Lavatail - a midnight blue body with red fins and he Never. Stays. Still.

Ghost, my actively color changing marble boy:

View attachment 55184


View attachment 55185


Indigo, my daughter's...unknown?

View attachment 55186


View attachment 55187


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

PS: I love your red and black crowntail girl!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My crowntail Tye die Patriot


----------



## mhxistenz (Apr 7, 2012)

This is Lily


----------



## CHARLi3 (Apr 13, 2012)

It's not the best picture, but this is my Crowntailed Male, Charlie


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Phantom, male CT black orchid:








Lacey, female CT wildtype:








Kristie, female CT blue combodian:


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

here's el guapo


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They are my least fav type, but I have more of them then any other.










Ferb









RIP Midnight Sun and The Dark Lord









Mr Magic Mushroom chillin in a hotel room someplace in Canada in January. 
Him and the Blue one survived the trip from Alaska to New York. 



















All came from either Walmart in Fairbanks, Alaska or Walmart in Queensbury, New York - except the female. She was from Petco


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> They are my least fav type, but I have more of them then any other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the Walmart in Queensbury. Go to Saratoga, they actually treat their fish half way decent


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The newer walmart, the one closest to Kmart, ( i think technically that one is in Hudson falls?) seems to be a little better then the older one in Queensbury. 

Have you been to the Petco that opened? I am not impressed with them. last time I was there, every one of their tanks had dead fish in it and the customer service is pretty bad too. I told the guy I wanted one of the yellow/ivory snails since I have a dark blue sand substrate. He gives me a big. black mystery snail and said they are all the same and very boring creatures. 
I was like THAT is not the point, I specifically asked for the lighter colored one so I would be able to see him better. I was not amused.

Next time I venture out to Saratoga, I'll go visit walmart and petsmart and their huge wall of fish :-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> The newer walmart, the one closest to Kmart, ( i think technically that one is in Hudson falls?) seems to be a little better then the older one in Queensbury.
> 
> Have you been to the Petco that opened? I am not impressed with them. last time I was there, every one of their tanks had dead fish in it and the customer service is pretty bad too. I told the guy I wanted one of the yellow/ivory snails since I have a dark blue sand substrate. He gives me a big. black mystery snail and said they are all the same and very boring creatures.
> I was like THAT is not the point, I specifically asked for the lighter colored one so I would be able to see him better. I was not amused.
> ...


Ugh, I bought fish at the new Petco, Hated it. And how dare the guy say that mystery snails are boring. >:O I think they are fasciating. I might have to check out the new Walmart.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Aristotle...

















And Galileo.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

All these beautiful crowntails make me want one! I have a female CT now, though she looks more like a combtail. But I really want a male. Maybe later this year...


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is my guy, Comet! I too love Crowntails, they are very pretty with long finnage and yet don't have the problems of blown or torn fins like Halfmoons often get. <3


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Admiral Apocalypse, I'm guessing he's about 1.5 years old because I got him about 8 months ago and he was already at his adult size.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Aristotle is soo pretty, where you get him??? :-D


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Aristotle is soo pretty, where you get him??? :-D


Petsmart!  I was so surprised to see him, I never see marbled bettas around here. The only bettas my Petsmart stocks are Veils, Crowntails, and females. I hear there are some Petsmarts that stock HMs and Plakats. But Aris was definitely a gem.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he looks like a grizzle


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> he looks like a grizzle


Does he? I assumed he was marble because he has two colors extending over his body... But looking it up now he kinda does look like a grizzle. If so he isn't 50/50 colored because of the purple on his fins.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Grizzle and marble are the same thing  Grizzles has spots on them, am not great on describing things


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

black orchid? from Petco. and the second was from petco also. both have grown significantly. I had to move the black orchid to a 5 gal. since when he flared he started filling the 1.5 gal?

These are beautiful fish and fin-age seems to be more hearty than my halfmoon


----------



## quilla (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's my Thunder. I'm pretty sure he's a CT. Hard to get a pic though because he's always squiggling towards me when I come to the tank. He's a little love bunny.


----------



## synoviaus (May 19, 2012)

Here's Firefly. He is my very first Betta! I love him already.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

happypappy said:


> black orchid? from Petco. and the second was from petco also. both have grown significantly. I had to move the black orchid to a 5 gal. since when he flared he started filling the 1.5 gal?
> 
> These are beautiful fish and fin-age seems to be more hearty than my halfmoon


i have a black orchid CT male too!!!! lol


----------

